# Woman In Vegetative State Gives Birth At Hacienda Healthcare In Phoenix; Sex Abuse Investigation



## Leeda.the.Paladin

*PHOENIX (3TV/CBS 5) -- *Phoenix police are investigating possible sex abuse at a nursing facility after a female patient recently became pregnant and gave birth.

Sources tell Arizona's Family that the alleged victim has been a patient at the Hacienda HealthCare facility, which is near 16th Street and South Mountain Avenue, for at least a decade after a near-drowning incident left her in a vegetative state. That woman gave birth to a baby boy on Dec. 29.

“None of the staff were aware that she was pregnant until she was pretty much giving birth,” a source familiar with the situation said.

How were they alerted to the fact that she was going into labor?” asked reporter Briana Whitney.

“From what I’ve been told she was moaning. And they didn’t know what was wrong with her,” the source said.

Arizona's Family also learned that the baby is alive.

“There was a nurse that was there, and from what I’ve heard she’s the one that delivered the baby,” the woman said.

“What do we know about the baby?” asked Whitney.

“From what I know the baby is alive, and the baby is healthy,” she said.

The source says the patient required around the clock care and many would have access to her room.

“She had no way to defend herself in this sort of situation?” asked Whitney.

“No. None whatsoever. Not even able to communicate the fact that she was pregnant,” she said.

The source said the facility has changed protocol this week.

“I was told that as of now, if a male staff needs to enter a female room, they need to bring in a female employee with them,” she said.

“And as far as you’re aware that is a new policy?” asked Whitney.

“Yes,” she said.

Investigators from multiple agencies are saying next to nothing about the case, but we know that at some point last spring or summer, someone sexually assaulted a woman who was in a persistent vegetative state, and she became pregnant.

Hacienda HealthCare spokeswoman Nancy Salmon released the following statement after Arizona's Family asked about the case


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> The source said the facility has changed protocol this week.
> 
> “I was told that as of now, if a male staff needs to enter a female room, they need to bring in a female employee with them,” she said.


Why was this not always the protocol?? 

They need to DNA test everyone that’s been in that room to find out who the rapist is


----------



## Keen

Straight from a Law & Order SVU episode.


----------



## noemi

This happened in Maryland before and they DNA tested every male and found the rapist.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I had such a visceral reaction to the scene in Kill Bill where the male nurse charged men to have sex with comatose patients because I knew if someone hadn’t already done it they would after that movie.

They aren’t going to find the father.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I want to vomit.
And where are her family members? I'd have the place shut down.



Spoiler: hmph...



or BURNED DOWN


----------



## 1QTPie

I was reading this earlier.  Male caregivers shouldn't be alone with female patients. Treat it like they do at OB GYNs and dental offices.


Did they not bathe her or give her physical exams?


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

1QTPie said:


> I was reading this earlier.  Male caregivers shouldn't be alone with female patients. Treat it like they do at OB GYNs and dental offices.
> 
> 
> Did they not bathe her or give her physical exams?



How could they not know that she was pregnant until she went into labor? Did she not have a 'baby bump?


----------



## Southernbella.

Ugh, I'm so disgusted.


----------



## SexySin985

What kind of facility is this where the entire staff had no idea that this woman was pregnant for 9 whole months? Does she not get regular exams, checkups, etc? Nobody noticed or was concerned with her growing belly? OMG the lawsuit that would be filed if this were my family member would be of EPIC proportion!!


----------



## Reinventing21

How did the family not notice either?!!


----------



## Shula

1QTPie said:


> Male caregivers shouldn't be alone with female patients. Treat it like they do at OB GYNs and dental offices.



I told y'all about my daughter having a hospital stay and the 90+ year older black roommate she had. Imagine my shock and awe when every time her diaper was changed, it was 2-3 young white males. I always stay with my kid the entire stay and she usually has a private room but seeing that, there's no way I'd allow them to care for her intimately that way. I got it, chief. Crazy part was that there were plenty of female nurses around.

I feel terrible for this patient and family. I wonder what they will do with the baby? Imagine visiting and noticing a bump or not noticing and being handed a baby?!! Brimstone everywhere.


----------



## LadyChe

Soooooo was she menstruating before? Did they not notice that she stopped?


----------



## intellectualuva

This is so ridiculous. Was no one concerned about her missing her cycles, growing belly, etc?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I'm guessing she was a large woman and didn't have regular cycles. This is disturbing.


----------



## Rsgal

There was an  Law and Order SVU episode similar to this. It was discovered that the patients family actually wanted to have her offspring and orchestrated a whole plan where she was either inseminated or got someone to sleep with her (can't remember off my head)


----------



## Theresamonet

Black Ambrosia said:


> I'm guessing she was a large woman and didn't have regular cycles. This is disturbing.



It it even possible for her to be a large woman, having been in a coma for over 10 years? What are they feeding coma patients that would keep them large?


----------



## meka72

1QTPie said:


> I was reading this earlier.  Male caregivers shouldn't be alone with female patients. Treat it like they do at OB GYNs and dental offices.


I was surprised to learn that this (male doctor has to have female nurse in room) is not a requirement in every state.


----------



## Shula

Theresamonet said:


> It it even possible for her to be a large woman, having been in a coma for over 10 years? What are they feeding coma patients that would keep them large?



Not that I'm aware of. It just sounds like people there were used to ignoring her. Tragic.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

meka72 said:


> I was surprised to learn that this (male doctor has to have female nurse in room) is not a requirement in every state.



I think it depends on hospital policy.  When my mom went in for a check up with her oncologist (not cancer--thankfully) his female nurse stayed in the room the first time (they were at the hospital).  The second and third times she went to his office and he saw her alone (though I was in the room both times).

When I see my oncologist (different hospital) there has never been a nurse in there (though one time he was training a female resident and she was in there) (while I was being treated for cancer my mom was always there, but now when I go in for check-ups every three months I usually go alone and--no nurse).  We usually spend our time laughing at his inability to keep a nurse.   This is also the case with my surgeon though he always has many more residents so someone is always in and out during my exams, but I have seen him a couple of times with no one in the room.


----------



## meka72

HappilyLiberal said:


> I think it depends on hospital policy.  When my mom went in for a check up with her oncologist (not cancer--thankfully) his female nurse stayed in the room the first time (they were at the hospital).  The second and third times she went to his office and he saw her alone (though I was in the room both times).
> 
> When I see my oncologist (different hospital) there has never been a nurse in there (though one time he was training a female resident and she was in there) (while I was being treated for cancer my mom was always there, but now when I go in for check-ups every three months I usually go alone and--no nurse).  We usually spend our time laughing at his inability to keep a nurse.   This is also the case with my surgeon though he always has many more residents so someone is always in and out during my exams, but I have seen him a couple of times with no one in the room.


Perhaps. I could see it not being a requirement but policy. 

I’ve lived in three different states and my home state required a nurse anytime a male doctor was in with a female patient in office and hospital settings. (Became law after it was discovered that some doctors were preying on female patients.) My current state does not. 

Wishing you and your mother good health!


----------



## Lita

SexySin985 said:


> What kind of facility is this where the entire staff had no idea that this woman was pregnant for 9 whole months? Does she not get regular exams, checkups, etc? Nobody noticed or was concerned with her growing belly? OMG the lawsuit that would be filed if this were my family member would be of EPIC proportion!!



@SexySin985 Clearly this woman wasn’t given proper care at all..That is unfortunate  & disturbing at the same time..


----------



## felic1

Theresamonet said:


> It it even possible for her to be a large woman, having been in a coma for over 10 years? What are they feeding coma patients that would keep them large?


@Theresamonet She is receiving a tube feeding via a tube. She would receive a certain number of calories a day over a period of hours. 10 Years makes me think that she may have had bedsores. This is beyond nasty.


----------



## felic1

meka72 said:


> Perhaps. I could see it not being a requirement but policy.
> 
> I’ve lived in three different states and my home state required a nurse anytime a male doctor was in with a female patient in office and hospital settings. (Became law after it was discovered that some doctors were preying on female patients.) My current state does not.
> 
> Wishing you and your mother good health!


@meka72 Do you remember the recent case where Dr. Nasser molested the Olympic athletes in that Michigan State scandal? When Michigan State ruled that their parents could be chaperones in the future it indicates that they don't realize that the examination could be wrong in front of them. They did not want to pay a nurse who could report child abuse as a mandatory reporter. Our obstetrical service always had to have a female chaperone for a male physician. Vulnerable people really need protection.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

*Police Seek Male Staffers' DNA At Center Where Patient In Vegetative State Gave Birth*
January 8, 20196:32 PM ET
IAN STEWART




MATTHEW S. SCHWARTZ

Twitter








Updated at Jan. 9 at 3:13 p.m. ET

Phoenix police are collecting DNA evidence from all male employees of Hacienda HealthCare, where a patient in a vegetative state gave birth to a child Dec. 29.

Police served the long-term care facility with a search warrant on Tuesday, The Associated Press reported. "We will continue to cooperate with Phoenix Police and all other investigative agencies to uncover the facts in this deeply disturbing, but unprecedented situation," Hacienda Healthcare said in a statement.

The care facility had considered conducting its own DNA tests, but its attorneys advised that genetic testing of its employees would violate federal law, the company said, according to The Arizona Republic.

"The family obviously is outraged, traumatized and in shock by the abuse and neglect of their daughter at Hacienda Healthcare," said John Micheaels, who represents the family of the woman, according to the New York Times. "The family would like me to convey that the baby boy has been born into a loving family and will be well cared for."

statement obtained by local TV station 12News.

On Monday, Hacienda's longtime CEO, Bill Timmons, resigned as police continue to investigate how a woman who wasn't able to consent to sex was impregnated.

The woman had been a patient at the Phoenix facility for years after almost drowning, according to azfamily.com, which broke the story; police declined to provide NPR with details about their investigation. Staff members reportedly hadn't noticed the patient was pregnant until she went into labor.

"I can't believe someone would bathe her daily for nine months, never know she wasn't having her period, she wasn't growing in her mid-section," one of the woman's former caregivers told ABC15, which did not reveal his or her identity.

The caregiver said the woman was completely unable to communicate and was only visited by family members every few months.

Calling her case an "absolutely horrifying situation," Hacienda HealthCare board member Gary Orman said in a statement that the "unprecedented case ... has devastated everyone involved, from the victim and her family to Hacienda staff at every level of our organization."




*ABUSED AND BETRAYED *
*The Sexual Assault Epidemic No One Talks About*
The company, which says it is cooperating with police, provides services ranging from day programs to long-term residential care for more than 2,500 patients annually.

In 2013, Timmons received a warning from the Arizona Department of Health Services after an investigation revealed that a staff member — who was later fired — had made sexual comments about a patient that weren't appropriately reported. According to agency documents, Hacienda HealthCare later corrected facility "deficiencies" that contributed to the incident.

"Our nation is very much in denial about how widespread the problem of sexual abuse is — especially when you have a population that does not fit the mainstream criteria as a sexual being," Kristen Houser, spokesperson for the National Sexual Violence Resource Center, told Vox. Last year, NPR reported that Americans with intellectual disability are sexually assaulted at a rate seven times higher than those without disabilities.




*ABUSED AND BETRAYED *
*In Their Own Words: People With Intellectual Disabilities Talk About Rape*
State officials say they have acted to protect other patients following the pregnancy. The Department of Health Services says that its own investigation is continuing and that it "has required heightened safety measures be implemented at the facility including increased staff presence during patient interactions, increased monitoring of the patient care areas, and increased security measures with respect to visitors at the facility."

The Arizona Department of Economic Security says in an emailed statement that it had sent a team to check on the health and safety of every person in the facility since the pregnancy and birth were reported and that it was working with Phoenix police on their investigation.

Neither state officials nor a company spokesperson answered questions from NPR about the current location of the mother or her newborn son.


----------



## Sarabellam

LadyChe said:


> Soooooo was she menstruating before? Did they not notice that she stopped?



Most nurses aren’t checking to do more work. That plus with shift work it is not a guarantee that the patient will have a nurse frequently enough over a long period of time to notice a trend.

Edit after reading the article: This facility probably wasn’t bathing her daily either.


----------



## brg240

I was reading that her old nurse doesn't know how this could happen. She apperently left for a better job and I guess whoever took over didn't do their job at all 

Also I read this lady was native American and while I 100% believe this could happen to any race of woman I wonder if this played into the lack of care


----------



## caligirl

How did she push the baby out if she's in a vegetative state?


----------



## Mooney72

caligirl said:


> How did she push the baby out if she's in a vegetative state?



I would imagine it's a combination of her body doing the work and the nurse who found out she was in labour doing what she could to get the baby out.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

caligirl said:


> How did she push the baby out if she's in a vegetative state?


The contractions can deliver a baby without pushing from mom usually. Plenty of moms have had a baby without delivering one push.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

The picture of the director. He looks Out there.


----------



## awhyley

Crackers Phinn said:


> I had such a visceral reaction to the scene in Kill Bill where the male nurse charged men to have sex with comatose patients because I knew if someone hadn’t already done it they would after that movie.
> 
> They aren’t going to find the father.



I hope that the facility would have better security than that, and I hope that you're wrong and that they find the father/rapist pronto.




LadyChe said:


> Soooooo was she menstruating before? Did they not notice that she stopped?



That was my question also.​


----------



## awhyley

felic1 said:


> @Theresamonet She is receiving a tube feeding via a tube. She would receive a certain number of calories a day over a period of hours. 10 Years makes me think that she may have had bedsores. This is beyond nasty.



But aren't they required to massage their limbs?



> and was only visited by family members every few months.



Here's the problem right here.




Sarabellam said:


> Most nurses aren’t checking to do more work. *That plus with shift work it is not a guarantee that the patient will have a nurse frequently enough over a long period of time to notice a trend.*
> 
> Edit after reading the article: This facility probably wasn’t bathing her daily either.



But shouldn't they be keeping track of the sanity items used daily/monthly?




shawnyblazes said:


> The picture of the director. He looks Out there.



Can anyone se the photo.  I can't.  ​​


----------



## Kiowa

I read that the woman has been in the facility since she was a toddler 2yrs old, and a quadriplegic...although they are DNA testing staff, sounds like its a mixed facility, are they also testing male patients and ex-patients?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Kiowa said:


> I read that the woman has been in the facility since she was a toddler 2yrs old, and a quadriplegic...although they are DNA testing staff, sounds like its a mixed facility, are they also testing male patients and ex-patients?


I thought this woman was 29 and had been there for 10 years?


----------



## Menina Preta

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I thought this woman was 29 and had been there for 10 years?



She’s been at hacienda for 10 years but vegetative state since age of 3. 

Horrible.


----------



## Theresamonet

Menina Preta said:


> She’s been at hacienda for 10 years but vegetative state since age of 3.
> 
> Horrible.



Wow


----------



## Menina Preta

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...-she-was-pregnant-nursing-home-staff-told-911.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Menina Preta said:


> She’s been at hacienda for 10 years but vegetative state since age of 3.
> 
> Horrible.


Oh goodness.


----------



## lavaflow99

Menina Preta said:


> She’s been at hacienda for 10 years but vegetative state since age of 3.
> 
> Horrible.



Wow......so for 26 years she has been in a vegetative state.  That is so so sad.  What a horrific way to live.

The family probably forgets about her hence the infrequent visits (if that is even true that they visit).  

This has me questioning some things about end of life decisions.  But let me not open a can of worms


----------



## Mooney72

I'll go there and say it's cruel to let a loved one exist in a vegetative state for 26 years. Having entered that state at 3 years old she would obviously not have expressed end-of-life wishes, but there has to be some sort of compassionate limit for this sort of ''existence''.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

awhyley said:


> But aren't they required to massage their limbs?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem right here.
> 
> 
> 
> But shouldn't they be keeping track of the sanity items used daily/monthly?
> 
> 
> 
> *Can anyone se the photo.  I can't.* ​



https://heavy.com/news/2019/01/bill-timmons/


----------



## momi

Menina Preta said:


> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...-she-was-pregnant-nursing-home-staff-told-911.



The mother lives 120 miles away and visits twice per month and didn't notice her daughter was pregnant.  So if the mother didn't notice I guess I can see why the staff may have missed the signs....

So basically the patient experienced full labor without any medication probably having no idea what was going on.  mercy


----------



## Menina Preta

momi said:


> The mother lives 120 miles away and visits twice per month and didn't notice her daughter was pregnant.  So if the mother didn't notice I guess I can see why the staff may have missed the signs....
> 
> So basically the patient experienced full labor without any medication probably having no idea what was going on.  mercy



Horrible. This woman has been failed by many throughout her sad life, including her own family.


----------



## lavaflow99

Mooney72 said:


> I'll go there and say it's cruel to let a loved one exist in a vegetative state for 26 years. Having entered that state at 3 years old she would obviously not have expressed end-of-life wishes, but there has to be some sort of compassionate limit for this sort of ''existence''.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I know it will take a minute but I keep coming back to this thread looking for an arrest.


----------



## lavaflow99

Crackers Phinn said:


> I know it will take a minute but I keep coming back to this thread looking for an arrest.



That CEO is suspicious to me.....Just saying.....
And he resigned all kinds of quick.....


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl

caligirl said:


> How did she push the baby out if she's in a vegetative state?



Fetal Ejection Reflex.

Pushing is actually not a requirement  to deliver a baby.


----------



## FadingDelilah

This is beyond horrible. Why in the world would they have male nurses catering to female patients alone!? This whole place should be shut down and this should be a major news story, pushing for law changes and spreading knowledge about this type of abuse. This isn't the first or the last time something like this has or will happen unless something is done on a bigger scale to protect the disabled. Can you imagine being paralyzed and raped? That is so evil. 

His identity should be published, with pictures, once they find him, and he should get a life sentence with no parole. I feel so sad for her. It makes me sick knowing some people can do stuff like that to other human beings, just for their "pleasure." Sick.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

lavaflow99 said:


> Wow......so for 26 years she has been in a vegetative state.  That is so so sad.  What a horrific way to live.
> 
> The family probably forgets about her hence the infrequent visits (if that is even true that they visit).
> 
> This has me questioning some things about end of life decisions.  But let me not open a can of worms



Girl...  reading that has made me get it together on a DNR order for my medical files!


----------



## intellectualuva

HappilyLiberal said:


> Girl...  reading that has made me get it together on a DNR order for my medical files!



This. Its officially on my 2019 List. I need to update my trust anyway.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

This is another poor woman in Florida.

*A Florida mother is suing her developmentally disabled daughter's caregiver after woman became pregnant*













The exterior of a health care facility in Escambia County, Florida where, according to court documents, a 23-year-old "non-verbal, immobile" woman was raped and impregnated.
(CNN)A Florida woman is suing her daughter's former health care provider and three of its employees, alleging the developmentally disabled 23-year-old was raped, impregnated and suffered physical injuries while in their care.

The lawsuit, filed on behalf of the patient, says National Mentor Healthcare's Pensacola Cluster failed to take proper care of the woman, who has profound intellectual disabilities, a neurological disorder called Rett syndrome and other physical ailments.
The patient is non-verbal and immobile, the lawsuit says. She also has trouble using her hands and arms.
"Our client's mother is outraged and devastated by what happened to her daughter, and wants to protect her daughter from abuse and for her daughter to be safe," attorney James Green Jr. said in a statement Thursday.


The case was investigated last year by the Escambia County Sheriff's Office, which said it couldn't identify a suspect and had exhausted all leads.
The daughter lived at the Pensacola Cluster intermediate-care facility from September 28, 2010, until February 7, 2018. She attended Escambia Westgate School on weekdays, a school for people with intellectual and physical disabilities, according to the lawsuit.
*What happened*
In late January 2018, Westgate employees who change the woman's diapers observed behavioral changes and physical injuries to the plaintiff, specifically bruising on her hip, the lawsuit says. They said she was crying and appeared to be in pain.
The lawsuit says Westgate staff notified Pensacola Cluster in three phone calls and in an email about concerns about injuries to the woman. Despite the calls, the suit says, the employees of Florida Mentor, which is part of Boston-based National Mentor Healthcare, didn't report the woman's injuries to state authorities.
The lawsuit also names Jennifer Prorock, an area director/administrator; Joyce Stokes, director of nursing; and Shaneoce Pace, assistant director of nursing. CNN could not reach any of the women for comment.
When the woman was sent to a doctor after the third contact from Westgate, an X-ray was ordered that uncovered a broken hip.
She needed surgery, the court document says. During a pre-surgery check, medical authorities discovered she was pregnant and did a sexual assault exam.
The lawsuit says the patient had a miscarriage, but it doesn't say when.
The executive director of Florida Mentor said they are committed to making a positive difference with patients.
The executive director of the Mentor network, which oversees the Pensacola Cluster, said the facility is cooperating with the investigation and the company is committed to making a positive difference with patients.
"We take our obligation to ensure the well-being of those we serve very seriously, including compliance with all reporting requirements," Carol Swanson said. "As part of our overall commitment to continuous quality improvement, we regularly review our protocols with the goal of enhancing the quality of our services and minimizing any risk to the health and safety of the individuals we support."
*Sheriff says kit didn't find DNA*
The lawsuit asks for unspecified damages and for costs covering medical and legal expenses and money spent on moving the woman to a new facility. The mother is the 23-year-old woman's legal guardian.
The sheriff's office said in a social media post authorities using a sexual assault kit were unable to find someone else's DNA.
"We are confident that all investigative leads have been exhausted," the office said on Facebook.
CNN reached out to the sheriff's office for additional comments but there was no further information, a spokesperson said.
A February 22, 2018 report from the Florida Agency for Health Care Administration found nine deficiencies at the facility.
The agency's investigation also found that Westgate records indicate that employees at the facility only responded "OK" when informed of the patient's injuries by school staff.
During an interview with a state investigator, Prorock said that after receiving an email from the patient's teacher, she met with Stokes and another employee and was told the patient had not acted "weird" during the weekend, according to the report.
Prorock told the investigator that someone examined the woman's physical condition and found no problems.
The administrator told an investigator she thought the woman's injuries may have been caused by an ill-fitting wheelchair.
No one at the Pensacola Cluster took action regarding the injuries until after a state investigator came to the facility, the report says.
Another review in March found the facility to be back in compliance and "all deficiencies were found to be corrected."
"Because of patient privacy laws, we cannot comment on a specific case," Florida AHCA spokeswoman Shelisha Coleman said.
CNN was unable to reach officials at Escambia Westgate School for comment.


----------



## intellectualuva

This is awful. I wonder how widespread this is.


----------



## Dposh167

these men are DISGUSTING!!!!


----------



## Crackers Phinn

That poor woman was suffering with a broken hip that probably happened during a rape for G-d knows how long.  I wonder why the police couldn't DNA test the fetal tissue from the miscarriage.


----------



## janaq2003

This is the very reason you need to keep check on your folks that are in LTC facilities


----------



## Shula

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> This is another poor woman in Florida.
> 
> *A Florida mother is suing her developmentally disabled daughter's caregiver after woman became pregnant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The exterior of a health care facility in Escambia County, Florida where, according to court documents, a 23-year-old "non-verbal, immobile" woman was raped and impregnated.
> (CNN)A Florida woman is suing her daughter's former health care provider and three of its employees, alleging the developmentally disabled 23-year-old was raped, impregnated and suffered physical injuries while in their care.
> 
> The lawsuit, filed on behalf of the patient, says National Mentor Healthcare's Pensacola Cluster failed to take proper care of the woman, who has profound intellectual disabilities, a neurological disorder called Rett syndrome and other physical ailments.
> The patient is non-verbal and immobile, the lawsuit says. She also has trouble using her hands and arms.
> "Our client's mother is outraged and devastated by what happened to her daughter, and wants to protect her daughter from abuse and for her daughter to be safe," attorney James Green Jr. said in a statement Thursday.
> 
> 
> The case was investigated last year by the Escambia County Sheriff's Office, which said it couldn't identify a suspect and had exhausted all leads.
> The daughter lived at the Pensacola Cluster intermediate-care facility from September 28, 2010, until February 7, 2018. She attended Escambia Westgate School on weekdays, a school for people with intellectual and physical disabilities, according to the lawsuit.
> *What happened*
> In late January 2018, Westgate employees who change the woman's diapers observed behavioral changes and physical injuries to the plaintiff, specifically bruising on her hip, the lawsuit says. They said she was crying and appeared to be in pain.
> The lawsuit says Westgate staff notified Pensacola Cluster in three phone calls and in an email about concerns about injuries to the woman. Despite the calls, the suit says, the employees of Florida Mentor, which is part of Boston-based National Mentor Healthcare, didn't report the woman's injuries to state authorities.
> The lawsuit also names Jennifer Prorock, an area director/administrator; Joyce Stokes, director of nursing; and Shaneoce Pace, assistant director of nursing. CNN could not reach any of the women for comment.
> When the woman was sent to a doctor after the third contact from Westgate, an X-ray was ordered that uncovered a broken hip.
> She needed surgery, the court document says. During a pre-surgery check, medical authorities discovered she was pregnant and did a sexual assault exam.
> The lawsuit says the patient had a miscarriage, but it doesn't say when.
> The executive director of Florida Mentor said they are committed to making a positive difference with patients.
> The executive director of the Mentor network, which oversees the Pensacola Cluster, said the facility is cooperating with the investigation and the company is committed to making a positive difference with patients.
> "We take our obligation to ensure the well-being of those we serve very seriously, including compliance with all reporting requirements," Carol Swanson said. "As part of our overall commitment to continuous quality improvement, we regularly review our protocols with the goal of enhancing the quality of our services and minimizing any risk to the health and safety of the individuals we support."
> *Sheriff says kit didn't find DNA*
> The lawsuit asks for unspecified damages and for costs covering medical and legal expenses and money spent on moving the woman to a new facility. The mother is the 23-year-old woman's legal guardian.
> The sheriff's office said in a social media post authorities using a sexual assault kit were unable to find someone else's DNA.
> "We are confident that all investigative leads have been exhausted," the office said on Facebook.
> CNN reached out to the sheriff's office for additional comments but there was no further information, a spokesperson said.
> A February 22, 2018 report from the Florida Agency for Health Care Administration found nine deficiencies at the facility.
> The agency's investigation also found that Westgate records indicate that employees at the facility only responded "OK" when informed of the patient's injuries by school staff.
> During an interview with a state investigator, Prorock said that after receiving an email from the patient's teacher, she met with Stokes and another employee and was told the patient had not acted "weird" during the weekend, according to the report.
> Prorock told the investigator that someone examined the woman's physical condition and found no problems.
> The administrator told an investigator she thought the woman's injuries may have been caused by an ill-fitting wheelchair.
> No one at the Pensacola Cluster took action regarding the injuries until after a state investigator came to the facility, the report says.
> Another review in March found the facility to be back in compliance and "all deficiencies were found to be corrected."
> "Because of patient privacy laws, we cannot comment on a specific case," Florida AHCA spokeswoman Shelisha Coleman said.
> CNN was unable to reach officials at Escambia Westgate School for comment.



This is appalling and I am so hurt for this woman. I don't understand people who prey on vulnerable people, babies, or animals for fun, fetish, or sport. They need to be permanently removed from society because they have zero boundaries and the harm they can cause is catastrophic.



intellectualuva said:


> This is awful. I wonder how widespread this is.



I bet my life that it is more common than we realize. The bible talks about people having feet running to do badness. Some people are simply wicked just because they can. And they seem to be getting younger and younger in these cases of depravity too.



janaq2003 said:


> This is the very reason you need to keep check on your folks that are in LTC facilities



I agree with this 100% but I just remembered that my dad was in hospice when I was younger.  We lived in Chicago and the facility he was in was located in Indiana and my mom didn't drive because we lived walking distance to everything and she was a ball of nerves. Plus, she was busy working full time taking care of 5/7 kids still at home. She went to see him every weekend with my granddad but after he died, a nurse told my mom that the staff would abuse him and take his money and other nice things. He couldn't tell us himself because his esophagus was removed and he couldn't speak at all. I don't doubt that some relatives may not want to be bothered with going, but also many may live far from these places and may not have the resources to be there more often. Kind of like all those people who couldn't flee Katrina because they had nothing. This is all so, so sad.


----------



## rafikichick92

This is so sad. A family I know has a son who survived a drowning at age 14. He is still alive 20 years later, but has severe brain damage (can’t speak, move, relieve himself, etc). Despite this, the family has never put him in a nursing home. They care for him themselves with the help of nurses and aides. Obviously everyone isn’t able to do this, but reading this story gives me a new respect for that family.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So this article is now floating around.

 The lawyer is saying she isn't in a coma right now

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/ra...t-in-a-coma-lawyer-says/ar-BBStd8B?ocid=ientp


----------



## Guapa1

Every time I see this with a new post, I'm hoping someone has been brought to justice. This is awful.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Two of the doctors that took care of the woman have left: one resigned and one suspended


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/23/health/arizona-woman-birth-vegetative-state/index.html


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

An LPN was arrested for the sexual assault


----------



## Transformer

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> An LPN was arrested for the sexual assault



He had to have known he was going to be unmasked.


----------



## lavaflow99

Good they found and arrested him quick.  Now time to castrate him and put him under the jail.


----------



## VeryBecoming

I want to see the mugshot.

This poor woman. What a tortuous existence. I wonder if her parents regret not letting go earlier.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

VeryBecoming said:


> I want to see the mugshot.
> 
> This poor woman. What a tortuous existence. I wonder if her parents regret not letting go earlier.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Maybe it's wishful thinking that makes him look ambiguous to me but I saw the name and thought black.  I'm guesstimating the victim was white and they were able to look at the baby to tell who to test first.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Crackers Phinn said:


> Maybe it's wishful thinking that makes him look ambiguous to me but I saw the name and thought black.  I'm guesstimating the victim was white and they were able to look at the baby to tell who to test first.


The victim is Native American


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> The victim is Native American


Ok maybe that's what he is too cuz


----------



## Transformer

Crackers Phinn said:


> Ok maybe that's what he is too cuz



nope - Haitian.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Transformer said:


> nope - Haitian.


Welp, I tried. 
Lordt.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So, whos taking care of the baby is what I wanna know....

I hope the tribe doesn't ostracize this baby.  If so, theres plently of folks looking to adopt.


----------



## VeryBecoming

shawnyblazes said:


> So, whos taking care of the baby is what I wanna know....
> 
> I hope the tribe doesn't ostracize this baby.  If so, theres plently of folks looking to adopt.



The woman's family said they're going to keep the baby.


----------



## doriannc

The daily mail said the woman is 29 yrs old and spent the last 26 years in a vegetative state. She’s been that way since 3? That is so awful. It’s a sad story all around. 

Also if that dude was her full time nurse it would make sense why no one “knew” especially if the nurse and doctors helped over it up.


----------



## 1QTPie

I just had a thought.  I wonder if he was the only one?  He impregnated her, but he was not her only nurse.


----------



## cinnespice

lavaflow99 said:


> Good they found and arrested him quick.  Now time to castrate him and put him under the jail.





1QTPie said:


> I just had a thought.  I wonder if he was the only one?  He impregnated her, but he was not her only nurse.


Best believe he might not have been the only one. I feel sorry for this lady.
But this story is crazy. Even this monster was the only one to touch her where were the people giving this lady care? Where was the family?
Nobody saw changes in her body? So many questions. I call BS, people knew. I think the facility knew all along and hid it. That's not something to mess with cause if the state come through and does an investigation everyone who had anything to do with her care can be fired or lose their license, the facility could lose their license to operate as well. If something like that happened at a facility where I worked and I knew about it this is not something I would be able to live with. I would not stay and I would report them. This story is disturbing.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

1QTPie said:


> I just had a thought.  I wonder if he was the only one?  He impregnated her, but he was not her only nurse.


I don’t doubt it. That may be why he didn’t run . I bet the smarter ones probably used protection during their rapes. 

This is beyond shameful in so many ways.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

I also hope the rapist or his family doesn’t try to lay claim to the baby.


----------



## Dposh167

DISGUSTING!!
I wonder how long he's been doing this. I highly doubt he did this one time and got her pregnant. This is disturbing


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

They also need to check other women in the facility for signs of sexual assault


----------



## dancinstallion

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> An LPN was arrested for the sexual assault



I knew it had to be a nurse or cna that did it. He was a cna before. He probably would change her when he was feeding her so no one else would have too and it would give him more time to abuse her. This is sad. 

He has been a nurse since 2011.


----------



## Menina Preta

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I don’t doubt it. That may be why he didn’t run . I bet the smarter ones probably used protection during their rapes.
> 
> This is beyond shameful in so many ways.



Agreed. Probably quite a few of them were getting in on the action so he was hoping it wasn’t him. I hope he tells on all of them.


----------



## BillsBackerz67

The HIPPA policy needs to be revisited. Cameras need to be in rooms of those that are incapacitated or highly vulnerable. I really did not want to come into this thread.


----------



## Ivonnovi

So this Incel, tried to un-Incel himself by taking advantage of someone who couldn't turn him down, huh?         To make it worse he's an Educated Idiot of an Incel.   

I'm not proud to say this but I hope in Jail he be comes an In-cell _Wrist-tied-to-Ankle_  type-of-guy



Leeda.the.Paladin said:


>


----------



## Ganjababy

So, were they in on it? I just cannot.





Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Two of the doctors that took care of the woman have left: one resigned and one suspended


----------



## Ganjababy

I need to leave this thread.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Ganjababy said:


> So, were they in on it? I just cannot.


I’m thinking maybe they were dinged for negligence


----------



## Transformer

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I’m thinking maybe they were dinged for negligence



How about for Medicaid fraud.  Billing Medicaid for examinations they obviously didn’t do.


----------



## intellectualuva

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> They also need to check other women in the facility for signs of sexual assault



Yep. This was my line of thinking. What if there are more and this scum was out here like the target inseminator guy??


----------



## KidneyBean86

Disgusting. I hope he is thrown under the jail for this.


----------



## blackgurll

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I also hope the rapist or his family doesn’t try to lay claim to the baby.


In some states rapists can sue for parental rights. Luckily, Arizona is not one of them.


----------



## Guapa1

blackgurll said:


> *In some states rapists can sue for parental rights.*



 WTF?
The person create that law this is the devil incarnate. 
I just googled the UK and rapists have the right to be notified of any major decisions involving the child. 
I am so done with people today.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

https://www.foxnews.com/us/arizona-...ooled-everybody-mother-of-fellow-patient-says


----------



## Shula

If facilities won't put in cameras, families should consider the
nanny cams disguised in teddy bears. I'd bet this is common.


----------



## GinnyP

Shula said:


> If facilities won't put in cameras, families should consider the
> nanny cams disguised in teddy bears. I'd bet this is common.


I wished they had installed one with voice control.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So it looks like the facility is shutting down eventually.  They have to figure out where they are moving the rest of the patients


----------



## Theresamonet

Ugh. I’m glad they caught this piece of trash. He looks as disgusting as he is. Honestly, this type of abuse had not even crossed my mind before. Raping vegetative patients??!  But of course, wherever there is a vulnerable woman (or child), some man will be pulling his dick out. It’s so sick. But that needs to always be kept in mind.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

https://www.yahoo.com/news/former-h...s-xah9ZW1yqY8tjnh963OWPWRKIH3OIFm69zS4v2t7CjI

He has plead not guilty. His wife filed for divorce 3 weeks before the baby was born and they’d be separated since May.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

And they reached a new agreement. 


https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...woman-was-impregnated-to-stay-open/ar-BBTmfTr


----------



## intellectualuva

I am not sure I would want my relatives to stay there, but after an incident like this it will be on it's best behaviour in a way a new facility won't.


----------



## Ganjababy

This happens more often that people know. If she had not gotten pregnant no one would have known. 

A magazine did a series years ago about life for women in one of the rich middle eastern countries and one of the interviewees said a family member who visited a healthcare facility regularly would rape one of the comatose patients. The patient was a westerner. The patient got pregnant and one of the healthcare assistants who witnessed the rape blackmailed the family. The healthcare assistant was paid off with 100 grand and a green card. The family was that rich and powerful.


----------



## LostInAdream

Sad it took for that woman to be assaulted and pregnant for them to have a protocol in place, this should have been in place already.


----------



## BonBon

intellectualuva said:


> This is awful. I wonder how widespread this is.



If sexual abuse is widespread in childrens homes and old peoples homes where victims can potentially tell on them I wouldn't like to think how these men act with victims who cant speak.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

BIG  SIGH

*Florida caregiver arrested after mentally disabled woman gives birth in group home*
By Hollie Silverman and Melissa Gray, CNN Updated 8:35 PM ET, Thu February 7, 2019




*(CNN)*A caregiver was arrested on a charge of lewd and lascivious battery of a disabled adult after a woman from the Florida group home where he worked gave birth to his child, according to a probable cause affidavit.

Willie Shorter Sr., 58, was arrested Wednesday, the same day police received DNA results showing he was the father of the woman's child, the affidavit from the Rockledge Police Department said.

The woman is described in the document as mentally challenged, with the mental capacity of a small child. She cannot tell the difference between the truth and a lie or right and wrong, and therefore is unable to consent to sexual intercourse, it says.  In January 2015, the woman, identified only as DB, was pregnant. She identified three possible fathers, two of whom were eliminated early in the investigation.

The third man she identified was Shorter, who denied being the father. There was not enough evidence at the time to obtain a DNA sample, the affidavit says.

Despite giving birth, the woman was not removed from the home, which was not named in the document. Last April, the woman reported that Shorter touched her vagina. Shorter denied it, but because he was named as a potential father in the 2015 investigation, police requested a DNA test.  The results showed Shorter matches the DNA profile of the woman's child, with a 99.99% chance he is the father.

Shorter made his first court appearance on the charge on Thursday, according to the Brevard County Jail website. CNN has been unable to reach Shorter or his family members at publicly listed numbers, and is trying to determine whether he has legal representation.


----------



## intellectualuva

This is just.....*sigh*


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Crackers Phinn said:


> She identified three possible fathers, two of whom were eliminated early in the investigation.


Am I mistaken or are there 3 men abusing this woman? Eeerbody needs to go to jail, no matter who the daddy is!


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Am I mistaken or are there 3 men abusing this woman? Eeerbody needs to go to jail, no matter who the daddy is!


I agree that the other two dudes probably were doing something to her as well but because the victim can't give an account there's nothing they can be charged with that will stick.  I'm guessing the other two men were white or Hispanic and the baby came out dark so that's how the black dude got caught.

I feel grimey for posting this but this is the victim and her family







Janet Blanchard (left), of Sebastian, embraces her daughter Dawn Blanchard, during a news conference at Capt Hiram's Resort on Monday, Feb. 11, 2019, in Sebastian. Dawn Blanchard, who resides in a Bridges Group Home in Rockledge, was discovered to be pregnant in early 2015, allegedly impregnated by a caregiver at the facility. (Photo: ERIC HASERT/TCPALM)






Robert Blanchard Sr (right), along with his attorney Kevin Smith, of Lytal, Reiter, Smith, Ivey & Fronrath from West Palm Beach, discuss the pain his family has gone through since his daughter, Dawn Blanchard, was impregnated by a caregiver at a Bridges Group Home in Rockledge in 2015. "He is a rat, a filthy viral rat," Blanchard Sr. said about the suspect. The family held a press conference at Capt Hiram's in Sebastian. (Photo: ERIC HASERT/TCPALM)


----------



## Ganjababy

Imagine how many disabled women this man raped over the years. 

I knew a mentally disabled woman whose mental age was about about 5 and she was raped by a black man. She had a son after the rape. He was given up for adoption. 30 years later she would still scream bloody murder if she saw a dark skin black man. Her son eventually found her and visited her every week. 



Crackers Phinn said:


> BIG  SIGH
> 
> *Florida caregiver arrested after mentally disabled woman gives birth in group home*
> By Hollie Silverman and Melissa Gray, CNN Updated 8:35 PM ET, Thu February 7, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(CNN)*A caregiver was arrested on a charge of lewd and lascivious battery of a disabled adult after a woman from the Florida group home where he worked gave birth to his child, according to a probable cause affidavit.
> 
> Willie Shorter Sr., 58, was arrested Wednesday, the same day police received DNA results showing he was the father of the woman's child, the affidavit from the Rockledge Police Department said.
> 
> The woman is described in the document as mentally challenged, with the mental capacity of a small child. She cannot tell the difference between the truth and a lie or right and wrong, and therefore is unable to consent to sexual intercourse, it says.  In January 2015, the woman, identified only as DB, was pregnant. She identified three possible fathers, two of whom were eliminated early in the investigation.
> 
> The third man she identified was Shorter, who denied being the father. There was not enough evidence at the time to obtain a DNA sample, the affidavit says.
> 
> Despite giving birth, the woman was not removed from the home, which was not named in the document. Last April, the woman reported that Shorter touched her vagina. Shorter denied it, but because he was named as a potential father in the 2015 investigation, police requested a DNA test.  The results showed Shorter matches the DNA profile of the woman's child, with a 99.99% chance he is the father.
> 
> Shorter made his first court appearance on the charge on Thursday, according to the Brevard County Jail website. CNN has been unable to reach Shorter or his family members at publicly listed numbers, and is trying to determine whether he has legal representation.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

The family is suing for 45 million and claim that this is not the first time the woman has been impregnated


----------



## fluffyforever

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> The family is suing for 45 million and claim that this is not the first time the woman has been impregnated


While she was in that facility? It’s hard to not believe that everyone that works there is trash.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

fluffyforever said:


> While she was in that facility? It’s hard to not believe that everyone that works there is trash.


https://jezebel.com/the-story-of-the-woman-who-was-raped-at-hacienda-health-1834986572

The story of the incapacitated, bedridden woman who was raped and then gave birth at Hacienda HealthCare last December just keeps on getting worse—new documents allege that the woman had been repeatedly raped and had possibly been pregnant in the past.

More details, via CNN:

The Maricopa County Medical Center examined the woman after she gave birth and concluded she’d been “violated repeatedly,” the documents allege. Her giving birth was likely a “repeat parous event,” which means she may have been pregnant before, the documents say.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

From cnn:

From the claim, it's unclear whether she carried the previous pregnancy her family believes she had to term. 

It said the woman suffered multiple sexual assaults that caused her permanent physical and emotional pain, and caused her parents significant emotional distress.

The woman has intellectual disabilities as a result of childhood seizures, and is bedridden and nonverbal. But she can move some of her extremities, respond to sound and make facial gestures, according to her family. 

Her parents had previously requested that she be cared for by female employees and was assured that would happen, but it did not, the documents allege. Instead, unsupervised male caretakers, including the suspect, were allowed to go into her room, the documents say. 

The documents accuse the state of being "vicariously liable for the negligence, gross negligence and medical negligence" at Hacienda.

*Woman allegedly showed signs of pregnancy *
Before the patient delivered her baby, there were 83 missed opportunities to diagnose the pregnancy, according to the documents. 



Related Article: Ex-prosecutor tapped to review how woman in vegetative state gave birth
"Over the past couple of days to weeks, the staff had noticed increased abdominal distention, and firmness," the documents allege.

The day she gave birth, she was "undergoing a workup for possible GI illnesses such as diverticulitis," according to the documents.

"The nurse on staff had noticed the patient no longer had abdominal distention or tenderness. An hour later, she returned to the room and lifted the sheets, and found that the baby's head had delivered," the documents say. 

Her caretakers failed to detect her pregnancy despite signs such as missed periods, a "mass" in her abdomen, growing weight and swollen legs. As a result, she went through her pregnancy without any proper care and in a state of malnutrition, the documents allege. 

The claim seeks a $25 million settlement for the victim and $10 million for each of her parents within two months or the lawyers will take the case to court.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

So this happened before and at the same facility? How could you just leave her there? Assurances from the nursing home don't mean squat because they can't  (and obviously don't)  monitor room access 24/7.

And if the parents were regular visitors to their daughter, wouldn't they have noticed the signs of pregnancy that the nurses obviously overlooked?

What happened to that other fetus/child?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

IMO, even though it really sucks but if you have a relative that needs to be in any type of assisted living facility then the staff needs to know that you are going to be there regularly or be on some sneak surprise visits otherwise they either don't get the care they need and/or are being abused.    As a former caregiver, I know it's draining but there's so many people out there who like to think they are good people and will put up a good front but watch out when they think nobody's looking.


----------



## Ganjababy

My heart is heavy. 





Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> The family is suing for 45 million and claim that this is not the first time the woman has been impregnated


----------



## Ganjababy

I already have plans that once my senses start to go it’s euthanasia for me. Even old people get raped in these places.


----------



## Ganjababy

I wonder how many black women this happened to and it got covered up. Countless. White and black but I imagine black more so. And native/hispanics too.  The way we get treated in the healthcare system. 





Crackers Phinn said:


> I agree that the other two dudes probably were doing something to her as well but because the victim can't give an account there's nothing they can be charged with that will stick.  I'm guessing the other two men were white or Hispanic and the baby came out dark so that's how the black dude got caught.
> 
> I feel grimey for posting this but this is the victim and her family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janet Blanchard (left), of Sebastian, embraces her daughter Dawn Blanchard, during a news conference at Capt Hiram's Resort on Monday, Feb. 11, 2019, in Sebastian. Dawn Blanchard, who resides in a Bridges Group Home in Rockledge, was discovered to be pregnant in early 2015, allegedly impregnated by a caregiver at the facility. (Photo: ERIC HASERT/TCPALM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Blanchard Sr (right), along with his attorney Kevin Smith, of Lytal, Reiter, Smith, Ivey & Fronrath from West Palm Beach, discuss the pain his family has gone through since his daughter, Dawn Blanchard, was impregnated by a caregiver at a Bridges Group Home in Rockledge in 2015. "He is a rat, a filthy viral rat," Blanchard Sr. said about the suspect. The family held a press conference at Capt Hiram's in Sebastian. (Photo: ERIC HASERT/TCPALM)


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Crackers Phinn said:


> IMO, even though it really sucks but if you have a relative that needs to be in any type of assisted living facility then the staff needs to know that you are going to be there regularly or be on some sneak surprise visits otherwise they either don't get the care they need and/or are being abused.    As a former caregiver, I know it's draining but there's so many people out there who like to think they are good people and will put up a good front but watch out when they think nobody's looking.



I agree, however, the family was likely very limited in which facility their daughter got to stay in. I think I read in one article that they live hours away. Transportation can be a huge hinderance in getting low income folks to visit sick relatives. I have patients whose parents live 2-3 hours away and just dont have a way to make it in to visit their child. Even Medicaid transportation is not very reliable, especially in rural areas. Not to mention that they probably have other children, jobs, etc. If you have other kids, then you have to find a babysitter, get off work, etc. 

And then to have that go on for 20 something years? It had to have been a big drain financially and time wise.


----------



## vevster

What happened to the baby?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

vevster said:


> What happened to the baby?


I think he’s with his moms family


----------



## vevster

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I think he’s with his moms family


What a legacy that poor lil guy has......


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Trial for ex-Hacienda nurse accused of raping, impregnating patient delayed due to pandemic​Bree Burkitt
Arizona Republic






The trial for the former Hacienda Healthcare nurse accused of raping and impregnating an incapacitated patient has been postponed again — this time due to the coronavirus pandemic. 

The case of Nathan Sutherland, 38, was initially set to go to trial in Maricopa County Superior Court in late July after multiple continuances since his high-profile January 2019 arrest. 

Sutherland's attorney, Edward Molina, sought the latest delay due to the current coronavirus pandemic, writing in court documents that the "voluminous" jury selection process will likely subject all involved to increased risk and the increased numbers of positive inmates in Maricopa County jails, where Sutherland was being held. 

Judge Stephen Hopkins granted the request and the trial has since been rescheduled to Nov. 9. This is at least the third time the trial has been delayed.

The Hacienda case is not the only case that has been pushed back. Numerous other high-profile cases have been delayed due to the pandemic, including the trial of Bryan Miller, who is accused of separate killings of a woman and a girl along the same canal in the early 1990s.


Sutherland was arrested after police say he sexually assaulted and impregnated a patient he was responsible for caring for as a nurse at Hacienda Healthcare in Phoenix. According to police, DNA tests matched Sutherland to the baby.

Sutherland has pleaded not guilty to the charges of sexual assault and abuse of a vulnerable adult. He voluntarily surrendered his license to the Arizona State Board of Nursing shortly after his arrest.
COVID-19 delays trial for ex-Hacienda nurse accused of impregnating patient (azcentral.com)


----------



## Ganjababy

That story is so upsetting. I hope he gets buggered in prison.


----------



## mensa

What a disgusting, vile individual.


----------



## Guapa1

I can't believe that this is taking so long. That child must be walking and talking by now. KMRCT.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I just want to vomit. Its really disgusting. He should really have his behind whooped with a brass knuckle. I really never wish violence on people. 
I'm the type of person who wishes you have papercuts that don't heal on every finger tip.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

The other staff saw her belly growing, they should have blown the whistle too. They deserve a physical dragging as well.

I would have blown the whistle first sight. 
There are studies that describe how people will be a part of something THEY know is wrong, really have the support otherwise to blow the whistle and just go along with things to the demise of people or victimization of others.
The Nazi/Holocaust (I was just doing as I was told)....Fortunately, Germany Got BUCK and prosecuted them, even if they were 90-95 years old. 

The nursing staff have probably witness all types of abuse and said nothing. They knew that girl stomach was getting big and I wonder if anyone else was being held accountable. Have the nerve to sit up there and try to deliver the baby too. 

If I can help it, I'll hire help to have my loved ones at the house.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Former nurse pleads guilty to sexually assaulting incapacitated woman who later gave birth in Arizona
					

Nathan Sutherland pleaded guilty to sexual assault and vulnerable adult abuse for impregnating the woman when he worked at Hacienda Healthcare in Phoenix.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Former nurse pleads guilty to sexually assaulting incapacitated woman who later gave birth in Arizona
> 
> 
> Nathan Sutherland pleaded guilty to sexual assault and vulnerable adult abuse for impregnating the woman when he worked at Hacienda Healthcare in Phoenix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com


Probably pleaded guilty to get a lighter sentence.


----------



## nysister

This predator should be under the prison. Revolting.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

nysister said:


> This predator should be under the prison. Revolting.





Spoiler: IMO...



He should be put out back like the dog he is and put down


----------

